# Hunting Club Needs Members



## Rackmaster (Jan 31, 2005)

We have 1100 acres that borders the West Point WMA in Heard County. We have had this club for over 25 yrs. We need 5 Members. I have attached a couple of pictures we got off of Trail Cameras.


----------



## mudpupy (Jan 31, 2005)

looks like the same two deer


----------



## Yel95 (Jan 31, 2005)

Rackmaster, i sent you a PM.  I'm definately interested in getting some information about the club.

Thanks...
Jeff


----------



## gatorfan (Jan 31, 2005)

Sent you a Pm


----------



## bilgerat (Feb 1, 2005)

how much?


----------



## 270win (Feb 1, 2005)

Same question... how much?

270win


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 1, 2005)

*Dues*

The dues are $500 a year.


----------



## Yel95 (Feb 2, 2005)

Rackmaster, can you PM me you number do I can get in touch with you about the club openings?


----------



## Sawman (Feb 2, 2005)

*Club*

Rackmaster

You Have A Pm!

Sawman


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 2, 2005)

*Thanks*

Thanks to all who sent PM's.


----------



## Da Butcher (Feb 2, 2005)

*Still available?*

Send me a PM if there are memberships available, I have some questions. Thanks


----------



## bigunga1 (Feb 3, 2005)

any water/beaver ponds/swamps on the property?????


----------



## goosebuster (Feb 10, 2005)

*are you still needing members*

i was just wondering if there were still any openings in your club i would be real interested. thanks


----------



## Rackmaster (Feb 15, 2005)

*3 remaining*

We had 2 slots filled Saturday.


----------



## Rackmaster (May 28, 2005)

*1 opening remaining*

I think we need 1 more if anybody is interested.


----------



## poisonarrow (Jun 2, 2005)

Hi Rackmaster, just checking to see if you had any spots left. Thanks!


----------



## GWH (Jun 27, 2005)

*Openings*

To all interested! We may have openings, will know on July 1.  E-mail if interested to stwajo@charter.net or swjones@southernco.com.


----------



## khyde (Jun 28, 2005)

PM Sent


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 2, 2005)

*bump*

ttt


----------



## Rackmaster (Jul 30, 2005)

*bump*

ttt


----------



## GWH (Jul 30, 2005)

*lease*

The lease is *FULL!*  Thanks Woody for the help by providing this web board!

Steve
GWH


----------

